# Hello from Texas



## wolfmann (Apr 8, 2011)

HI

My name is Heinz and I live in the great state of Texas. I have been smoking and grilling for over 30 years and still enjoy it every time i fire up the equipment.

I started building smokers and pits a little over a year ago and enjoy it very much. I will add a couple of pictures to this. Now I am learning about reverse flow smokers and that is how I found this forum. I have a 30" smoker that I finished a little while ago and have been using. It work great but I want to make it a reverse smoker. Right of the bet I have one question. On a normal smoker I put my stack centered on the lower rack to keep the smoke and heat in. On a reverse smoker would that be the same position?

See just got here and already asking. LOL


----------



## wolfmann (Apr 9, 2011)

Link is fixed here are the new link's

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/New 24 Smoker/24smokerMike021.jpg

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/New design 30/smokernewdesign.jpg

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Pit 36 2/DSC00883.jpg

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker 20/smokernew001.jpg

added a grate to set a pot on to this one

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker 20/smokernew009.jpg

My upright design

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker Upright/IMG_0475.jpg

and this is the one I want to rework as a reverse flow smoker

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker/24smokerSmall003.jpg


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. I am in Waco, TX. Looking forward to some Q-view ffrom you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2011)

Wolfmann,

Great looking equipment you got there!

I love that pit with the adjustable grill. I saw that on TV at one of the celebrity's favorite smoked food joints---I think it was Bobby Flays favorite.

Now that you showed us that stuff, we are gonna really expect some Great Qview from you! That and your Texas location!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the party! Great looking smokers you have there.


----------



## roller (Apr 9, 2011)

You do very good work....welcome I am just next door...


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 9, 2011)

:welcome1: to SMF!! You build some nice looking rigs. I have also gotten in building smokers. It's almost as much fun as using them. Reverse flow is the best I have seen yet. As far as your stack. You can use the same placement as you have on ther now, just move it to the other end. That is the same placement I used for my big build. You can see the build pics on "new project as a humble beginning".


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## wolfmann (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the great welcome here. I will try to fire the smoker up Monday and if i do i post a couple of pictures. After that I will rebuild it to a reverse smoker and then learn how to use it. I love the smoker you build Fourashleys and that does show me exactly what i need to do with mine. I also like the out of the box thinking. That is how my upright was born. LOL

Right now I am building a dutch oven table for a guy from Lubbock. Never seen one but thanks to the Internet I know what it is. I will post some pictures of it too.


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool! I love watching other builds. Look forward to the pics a comin'.:yahoo:


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE



Also for those of you new to smoking,  Get a good Probe Thermometer as we smoke by Temperature NOT TIME.



A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732


----------



## wolfmann (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted pictures of the table on the smoker build forum.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Heinz, and welcome to the SMF. Looks like you've got a passion. It's all good my friend.


----------



## porked (Apr 13, 2011)

Impressive as hell. Wow.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome abaord


----------



## sqwib (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolfmann said:


> HI
> 
> My name is Heinz and I live in the great state of Texas. I have been smoking and grilling for over 30 years and still enjoy it every time i fire up the equipment.
> 
> ...



























added a grate to set a pot on to this one







My upright design







and this is the one I want to rework as a reverse flow smoker







Hope you don't mind.


----------



## wolfmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks SQWIB dont mind at all its kind of cool to see my stuff. LOL   Fourashleys did you see the table?


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)




----------

